# Lan Kabel fürs Internet verlegen lassen!



## Zimpe (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen PC in einen anderen Raum stellen, um genau zu sein 2 Stockwerke über dem alten Zimmer.
Leider habe ich dort oben keinen Internetanschluss. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Lasse ich mir ein Lan Kabel verlegen?
Wichtig ist mir, dass ich NICHTS selbst machen muss. Darauf habe ich nämlich keine Lust und auch nicht die nötige Erfahrung.
Das "Problem" sind die Kosten, die dadurch verursacht werden. Ich möchte das Kabel so verlegen, dass es nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Am besten in der Wand und das ganze eben
durch 2 Stockwerke.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr auch schonmal ein Lankabel verlegt habt und wie teuer das Ganze war. Mit mehreren 100 Euro muss ich wohl rechnen?!

Zimpe


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2011)

was sind es denn für Wände ? Trockenbau wär es sicher kein grosses Problem 

ansonsten wird es dir ne Firma auch nur Aufputz im kleinen Kabelkanal verlegen , Durchbrüche Decke/Boden und einfach durchziehen das kannst eigentlich auch selbst machen wenn du mit nem Bohrhammer umgehen kannst

kann man schlecht sagen ohne das Haus zu kennen

ansonsten lass dir ne Installationfirma vorbeikommen und n Kostenvoranschlag machen

lass dir dann aber gleich auf jede Etage n Kabel legen bzw. Buchse installieren wenn möglich vom Router/Modem aus

wenn du eh 2 Etagen höher musst dann gleich 1 Kabel ziehen (lassen) und auf der Etage dazwischen halt wenigstens ne Leitung im Kanal liegen haben

eigentlich keine grosse Sache aber ich bin auch gelernter Energieelektroniker


----------



## madmurdock (19. Juni 2011)

Kommt drauf an, ob man die Tapete/den Putz etc aufreissen muesste bzw in wiefern der Fussboden in Mitleidenschaft geraet.. Wenn du dir aber sicher bist, dass du die Wohnung fuer mehr als 5 Jahre beziehen wirst, wuerd ichs dennoch machen. Wlan ist einfach nix, gerade im Spielebereich. Beim reinen Surfen isset natuerlich egal. Du muesstest allerdings Fotos posten, wie genau es bei dir aussieht und ob man manches nicht mit nem Schrank etc kaschieren koennte.


----------



## Zimpe (19. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob man die Tapete/den Putz etc aufreissen muesste bzw in wiefern der Fussboden in Mitleidenschaft geraet.. Wenn du dir aber sicher bist, dass du die Wohnung fuer mehr als 5 Jahre beziehen wirst, wuerd ichs dennoch machen. Wlan ist einfach nix, gerade im Spielebereich. Beim reinen Surfen isset natuerlich egal. Du muesstest allerdings Fotos posten, wie genau es bei dir aussieht und ob man manches nicht mit nem Schrank etc kaschieren koennte.



Schonmal danke für die Antworten, aber wieso ist wlan zum Zocken nichts?
Sicherlich nicht so schnell wie übers Lankabel, aber doch absolut ausreichend!
Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen^^Wenn ich mal beim Freund oder so bin, nutze ich desöfteren Wlan.
Und ja, die Wand müsste tatsächlich aufgerissen werden, weil der Raum nicht direkt über dem liegt, der den Anschluss hat!
Der leigt sozusage "diagonal" über dem Zimmer mit Anschluss.
Kann mal jemand einfach eine Summe in den Raum werfen? Nur damit ich in etwa weiss, obs sich überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub wir brauchen bei buffed ein Bau-und Architekturforum


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2011)

Froh das ich in Amerika lebe. Werde naemlich demnaechst mit meinem Vater 3 LAN Kabel noch verlegen, so dass in jedem Raum eine LAN Dose sitzt und man einfach nur ein Lan Kabel reinstecken muss und Internet hat.

Nur ist das hier bei den Waenden ja alles einfacher )


----------



## xdave78 (20. Juni 2011)

Naja ob das jetzt so toll ist? Klar ist es schön wenn man nur Schere und Kleber braucht um nen Durchbruch zu machen...aber mir sind da unsere "Steinhäuser" doch lieber. Ich lass mir in meinem neuen EFH gleich überall LAN setzen und gleich noch Leerleitungen reinziehen.

Zum Thema:
Da musste Dir schon wirkliche nen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. Ich denke mal alles in Allem biste mit einigen hundert € dabei, und um das tapezieren/streichen am Ende wirste wohl nicht herumkommen.


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juni 2011)

Zimpe schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für die Antworten, aber wieso ist wlan zum Zocken nichts?



Bei 2 Stockwerken wird es mmn dazu kommen, dass "Lags" bzw eine miese "Latenz" entstehen. Fuer einfaches PvE ziemlich egal, aber sobald es "etwas" professioneller betrieben wird, kann es nervig werden.

- pvp: Du spielst Mage in der Arena und hast den Gegner bei 30%. Du siehst, dass der Pala einen grossen Heal castest. Du switchst, willst ihn unterbrechen, jedoch ging der Heal durch, da die durch das Wlan verursachte schlechte Latenz verhindert hat, dass die Daten schnell genug zum WoW Server gesendet wurden/bei dir ankamen.

- pvp 2: Du spielst Schurke in der Arena und der Gegner laeuft von dir weg. Du rennst hinterher, aber da die Daten asynchron auf deinem Bildschirm durch die hohe Latenz erscheinen, siehst du nur folgende Msg: "Ziel nicht in Reichweite".

Es gibt 1000e Situationen, wo ein hoeherer Ping bzw sogar Lag (Daten kommen nicht nur verzoegert, sondern gar nicht erst an) nervig sein koennen bzw gar dazu fuehren, dass du das Headset gegen die Wand knallst.


----------



## muehe (20. Juni 2011)

würds glaube Aufputz machen lassen 

kleinen 15x15mm Kanal kosten 2 m ca. 1 Euro , 50m Cat6 ca. 20 Euro

Stundensatz Geselle ca. 40Euro


----------



## sympathisant (20. Juni 2011)

hast du dir schon mal gedanken über D-LAN gemacht? obs bei dir funktioniert müsste man prüfen, aber wenns klappt ist es sicher preiswerter. gab hier auch schon mal nen längeren thread dazu. 

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test-DSL-WLAN-Devolo-dLAN-Highspeed-Ethernet-II-Starter-Kit-4229910.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Froh das ich in Amerika lebe. Werde naemlich demnaechst mit meinem Vater 3 LAN Kabel noch verlegen, so dass in jedem Raum eine LAN Dose sitzt und man einfach nur ein Lan Kabel reinstecken muss und Internet hat.
> Nur ist das hier bei den Waenden ja alles einfacher )


Pass aber auf! ich hab gehört wenn man in den Amy Hauser ein Loch Bohrt krachen sie zusammen.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, also ich bin auch kein Fan von solchen Hauesern, weil du einfach alles hoerst im Nebenzimmer. Brauch nur der Nachbar einen Furz loslassen und dann denkst du, ein Flugzeug ist gestartet. 

Dafuer ist es dann wiederum einfacher, irgendwelche Kabel zu verlegen, aber das ist auch eine andere Geschichte. Ihr wollt nicht wissen, wie hier was verlegt, gesetzt , verkabelt, gebohrt, verschraubt ist.. kann man nur den Kopf schuetteln.


----------



## zoizz (20. Juni 2011)

Solang das Haus kein Mehrfamilienhaus ist, stehen die Chancen doch für eine Steckdosenlösung recht gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Reichweite, kein Bohren, kein Dreck, Sicherheit - alles gut.


----------



## Zimpe (20. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Bei 2 Stockwerken wird es mmn dazu kommen, dass "Lags" bzw eine miese "Latenz" entstehen. Fuer einfaches PvE ziemlich egal, aber sobald es "etwas" professioneller betrieben wird, kann es nervig werden.
> 
> - pvp: Du spielst Mage in der Arena und hast den Gegner bei 30%. Du siehst, dass der Pala einen grossen Heal castest. Du switchst, willst ihn unterbrechen, jedoch ging der Heal durch, da die durch das Wlan verursachte schlechte Latenz verhindert hat, dass die Daten schnell genug zum WoW Server gesendet wurden/bei dir ankamen.
> 
> ...



Meine Latenz liegt im 10er Raid mit TS3 bei ca. 30-60! Ka, obs trotzdem stark laggen kann


----------



## Legendary (20. Juni 2011)

Für sowas wurde WLAN erfunden. 

Wer besonders paranoid ist, was seine Latenz angeht, kann ja noch 1 Repeater für 6m(trolol) (was ja 2 Stockwerken entspricht) dazubauen. 

Ich hab durch 1 Stockwerk eine Empfangsleistung von annährend 100% und lustigerweise eine Latenz von ca. 20ms in WoW. Trolol Wlan!


----------



## mristau (21. Juni 2011)

Also das W-Lan so schlecht sein soll wie alle immer behaupten kann ich eindeutig nicht bestätigen, es kommt aber auf die gescheite Hardware an, ein NoName Stick bringt natürlich nicht viel, aber ein gescheiter Stick + Antenne oder Karte + Antenne und gescheiter W-Lan Router ist nicht schlechter als Lan und selbst das "langsame" 54MBit W-Lan ist schneller als fast jedes DSL das man zuhause so hat, man kann das mit der DSL Leitung nicht voll auslasten.

Wichtig ist halt, je größer die Entfernung, umso schlechter die Verbindung, da kann man mit guten Antennen aber viel rausholen. Es darf nur in Deutschland nicht über 100mW Abstrahlleistung haben (entspricht 20dBm).

Ich hab hier mit ner 54MBit Karte (Stick onboard) mit ner 12db Antenne 5/5 Striche vom W-Lan bei mir und auch 4-5/5 Striche von drei W-Lans in den Häusern ringsum
Ach ja, ich hab in Online Spielen durchgehend um die 20-50ms Pings, also wenn da ein 2-3s Cast am Lag vorbei gehen sollte, na ja

Das W-Lan sollte auch mit WPA2 verschlüsselt sein und am besten noch MAC-Filter + vom Router fest vergebene IPs ohne DHCP
Dann kommt eigtl keiner rein, jedenfalls nicht ohne großen Aufwand.

Edit: Auch wichtig ist dabei der Preis, D-Lan, also über Stromnetz geht nur in derselben Phase, ansonsten auch wenns eigener Zähler nicht oder mit stark verminderter Leistung, man kann auch nen Phasenkoppler anbauen lassen, aber die ganze Technik kostet erheblich viel mehr, als 1 W-Lan Router + 1 Stick/Antenne je Client, man braucht für jeden Client min. 2 D-Lan Adapter und die sollten alle in ner Steckdose, nicht Steckdosenleiste und erst recht nicht in einer mit Überspannungsschutz stecken

Was auch geht, wäre einfach ein Lan-Kabel in nem kleinen Kabelkanal an der Wand lang und eben dort auch paar Dosen

MfG MRistau


----------

